# How do you liquify UREA?



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

I want to spray this year instead of spreading.
How do you liquify UREA?
Is it as simple as adding the rate of app you want to the amount of water it takes to spray your Square Footage?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Sometimes a little warm water helps with dissolving. Agitation is critical. But it usually stays mixed once you get it done.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

I weigh out the total amount for the area I'm spraying and dump that in a 5 gal bucket half full of hot water and then mix it in with a paint mixer that goes on a drill, has always worked great for me.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

coreystooks said:


> I weigh out the total amount for the area I'm spraying and dump that in a 5 gal bucket half full of hot water and then mix it in with a paint mixer that goes on a drill, has always worked great for me.


So it does sound as simple 
as just mixing up the measured per k rate I want, with warm water needed to spray per k and agitating it,. 
Correct?


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

then do I water it in?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Prospect said:


> then do I water it in?


You can but you don't need to (do not exceed 0.30 pounds N per thousand). Urea is a true foliar fertilizer, a large fraction of the N can be absorbed through the leaves, which will get the nutrient in the tissues much faster.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

If you want to do a foliar application you will want to leave it on for at least 4 hours and if you want you can rinse it off as the amount of fertilizer that the blades of grass can absorb tapers off pretty quickly after the 4 hour mark. 
Here is a presentation that you might find useful and is worth a watch:https://www.turfnet.com/webinar_archives.html/the-ins-and-outs-of-foliar-fertilizers-r27/


----------

